# which to get



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Okay so i am going to start off with something my almost 3 year old said yesterday to his grandmother, my mother in law. "Mimi, this is mine and dads box car" point to a box car i had bought from ebay and left laying on the counter. So that led my wife and MIL to decide that for my birthday, they were going to get me what i need to get a train up and running. up to 250. so looking around i could get a bachmann dcc train set with the road bed track such as this

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BPPNWE?keywords=dcc trains&qid=1453728963&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2

or this

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BFCXKC2?keywords=dcc trains&qid=1453728963&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

or i could stay with the DC system i have and buy the track and turn outs for this layout










i already have the same track as the DCC system with a left and a right turnout and about a 7 foot long oval.



so I just need some help with pros and cons of each way. I know if i go with the layout i will get an http://www.amazon.com/Power-Cab-DCC...&qid=1453729295&sr=8-1&keywords=nce+power+cab in the next few months.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I should stay with the DC set up you have and buy the track, it's going to cost near enough that anyway. Go for some quality gear for it to avoid frustration and problems later. You can always convert to DCC later when funds allow.

You won't get anywhere enough track with the train set to build the track plan you posted and buying more might not be the best option as the EZ track doesn't have the best reputation.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

The layout I posted would be done with atlas code 100 and other code 100 turnouts. Yes I will be using atlas turnout I know they won't last but I need to not sit and plan till the cows come home.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I admire your desire to get going and end the fiddle-faddle. Too many folks get into paralysis by analysis and never get started.

If you already have a significant chunk of track, I would say just order what you need a la carte, to avoid having a lot of stuff you don't really want lying around. Bachmann's EZ Track isn't the greatest, but it will get you going.

There are a couple of problems you're going to run into immediately. First is, I don't know where you got that layout design and whether you have a Bill of Materials for it, but I don't think that's buildable with either EZ Track or Atlas Code 100. If the curves are standard radii (15", 18", 22", 24" etc.), you might be able to substitute sectional pieces for the flex track curves, but as far as I know neither Bachmann nor Atlas makes a curved turnout in any code.

The second problem is that turnouts are not interchangeable. Every manufacturer has a slightly different geometry. So if it was designed for Peco turnouts, and you substitute Atlas, you may find yourself with gaps or overlap in the track caused by the different dimensions.

BTW, I notice that this design is very similar to the original one I used for my son's layout (check it out over at matt /6's layout collection in the Layout Design Forum). If you would like a material list for that one using Atlas Code 100, I can send it to you.

As far as DC or DCC, the question is, are you going to operate more than one loco at a time -- even having one parked on a siding while you run another? If so, you should go with DCC. The EZ Command is fine for a starter system there. Otherwise, there is no advantage to going DCC.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

the layout show was designed on SCARM useing atlas HO scale code 100 track and turnouts, except the curved turn out which is a Shinorara. I got the design from http://www.layoutvision.com/gallery/ and remade it with atlas code 100. 

my choices are 
1. that layout, which means buying new track and using my current DC power supply

or 

2. one of the bachmann ez track DCC sets.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I try to discourage anyone from buying or using EZ or
other track systems mounted on a roadbed.
It is not easily compatible with track turnouts and accessories
from other makers. You are locked into using EZ components
and they do not have as wide a selection. It is also more
expensive than flex track and compatible turnouts. I always
recommend Peco turnouts for derail free operations.

Do wise shopping and you can find everything you need for that
layout. You can often find a used DCC controller for half the price
of new. You can also find used locos and cars, here on the Forum
and on line. If the loco was made in the last 10 years or so it
will be of good quality, regardless of make. If not DCC a NCE or
Digitrax decoder can be installed for around 20.00.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

If the track plan above is what you really want to do, then don't waste your money on the train sets. 

Buy what you really need for where you really want to go. You're not limited to $250 lifetime expenditures, right? You can always expand your equipment and / or track and convert to DCC at a later date.

If you're going to use flex track -- and it looks like you are -- then I would use flex track for everything except the turnouts and the crossing track. That's also somewhat cheaper than using sectional pieces.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

CTValleyRR said:


> If the track plan above is what you really want to do, then don't waste your money on the train sets.
> 
> Buy what you really need for where you really want to go. You're not limited to $250 lifetime expenditures, right? You can always expand your equipment and / or track and convert to DCC at a later date.
> 
> If you're going to use flex track -- and it looks like you are -- then I would use flex track for everything except the turnouts and the crossing track. That's also somewhat cheaper than using sectional pieces.


yes the plan uses flex for everything but the turn outs. i did use section curves for creation of the curves but only so i could get end points that i re-sculpt with flex. 

I think i will go with the layout instead of the sets.


----------



## doneuald (Jan 2, 2016)

Buy the track, my wife supports my hobby to the point of going to the train shop , bringing me stuff and asking if I need it. The sales guy asked if she had a sister cause he would marry her!
You can always get more equipment later but the track has to be down first.
Don


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ordered the track. Now the question is will I have enough time on my next days off to actually lay track or will all I get done then is bench work.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

redman88 said:


> Ordered the track. Now the question is will I have enough time on my next days off to actually lay track or will all I get done then is bench work.


That would have been my choice also.
Well, you gotta get the bench work done before you can lay the track.
Me, I enjoy all the aspects of the hobby; making the tables, running the trains, scenery, buildings, making bridges, etc.
So just do the old standby: one day at a time.


----------

